# Any sign of mange?



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, this season certainly has presented challenges. While the temperatures have been reasonable, the winds generally have been too brisk for calling, so between finding a day that's open without some type of commitment and a day that's not too windy, calling has been a challenge this season. In fact, I haven't been out since early November.

So, watching the weather network Tuesday night and seeing that Wednesday morning looked good wind-wise, I decided to head out. Got out Wednesday morning and was calling by legal shooting time. With a northwest breeze, I set up looking straight north over a hay field that had about a 15+ inch plus second growth. The best part was to my left 100 yards was a solid 1/4 section of bush. The whole quarter is posted so pulling something off the posted land is extra sweet).

Ten minutes into Jack Rabbit blues, I see what looks like throughout the grass the outline of a coyote's head. Yup, it moves, heading east and quickly it's in an open lane straight north of me. I had by this time shut off the Foxpro and the yote heads toward me, searching for the sound.

I only let him come about 10 yards and when he stopped and gave me a frontal, I squeezed off the .204 with 40-grain Bergers and he folded. After getting no more action with ki-yi's, I decided to call it. Walked up to the yote and found it had mange. The long hairs were gone from the shoulders back to the haunches. While the tail was still in good condition, there was that tell-tale pink tinge between the hind legs. As well, the skin was broken on the inside of the back leg.

This morning, I talked with a couple coyote-hunting buddies who've whacked the odd mangy dog as well. A rough estimate is that we're getting 10-20 per cent of our dogs with mange. How are the numbers down there?

What's added a little disappointment is that finally it looks like prices might be decent this year -- $80 or so for a good yote -- so this isn't a good year for mange to pop up.

How are things going for you guys down there?

Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Seeing about 10% here.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I have lived here in ND for 3 yrs. 2 out of the 15 I have killed here were mange infected and nasty looking.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Seen 2 so far this yr. One got shot tho.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

9 dogs zero mange. I guess i have been lucky.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

70 so far and none with any sign of mange. 10 years ago everyone i shot had it. some severe


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm exactly on BBJ's 10% figure.10 and one with mange.


----------

